# Looking for Job



## lizlenart (Mar 28, 2012)

I have applied for about 50 jobs since the beginning of February ranging from Office Assistant in Hospital, Patient Service Rep, Patient Financial Rep, ROI Specialist, Coding positions, Billing positions.  Just recently graduated from billing/coding school and starting to find it hard just to even get your foot in the door.  I will be taking the CPC-A exam 4/21 here in Tampa, FL hopefully that will help with finding a job.  

Any suggestions?  Getting discouraged here


----------



## Lateefah26 (Mar 29, 2012)

It is very hard to get a start in this field. I passed the CPC exam on 02/18/12, and I am unable to find anything as well. I always try to be positive, but I am starting to get discouraged as well...I am just praying all of my time and money hasn't been a waste.


----------



## gvilain (Mar 29, 2012)

*No luck*

Yes...it is very hard to get a chance in this field. I have been certified since Dec.2011. Still unemployed. Hang in there!


----------



## tobey_strong@yahoo.com (Apr 5, 2012)

*Hard*

I passed the exam 10/15/2011 and work in healthcare and I have not gotten one call back not only is it hard but discouraging. Every place/person that I speak with say that you have to have experience, how can someone get experience if no one will give them a chance.  I have 10+ years of Managed care experience (claims, provider relations, authorization rep, payment posting and account rep) and I am still looking.......


----------



## cealnorton (Apr 6, 2012)

*send resume*

I would try sending your resume to any job post that ask for experienced coding anyway.
With the other backround you have, some HR will interview yoy. Good luck, and welcome to
coding


----------



## Chantell.Lee (Apr 11, 2012)

*Tough economy*

I've been certified since Aug 2011 and just got a job doing medical billing. I've been in the healthcare field for 7+ years and I've worked as a Medical Billing Assistant for 2 years before I started my schooling for billing and coding. Its a tough economy. I would suggest going to temp agencies and applying. They might be able to get your foot in the door and get you help with attaining experience. After working for a while for a temp agency, its possible that company might hire you, and if not, at least you are more experienced after the temp job. GOOD LUCK to all of you.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 11, 2012)

I encourage all of you to read Brandi Tatlock's article in the April edition of the Coding Edge, entitled "Finding a Job When You're Newly Certified". She has nicely outlined some great tips and some thought-provoking ideas as to why you might not be getting called for those jobs. This is one of the best-written and honest articles I've ever read in our trade journal. 

I currently have a per-diem entry-level position open. Based on what I'm reading on this board, it sounds like everyone would jump at the opportunity.....but of the 40 applicants, more than 35 were either not certified (a requirement), or not interested if it wasn't full-time. A few resumes were alarming: spelling errors, incomplete (no work, volunteer or educational experience at all), poorly formatted and difficult to read, and I even got one with no name. Brandi's article includes a section where she challenges coders to take a good look in the mirror, and I would echo that, because the market is flooded with new coders and hiring managers get to pick from the cream of the crop. 

If you are a certified coder, please, please put your certification after your name on the heading of your resume. I want to be able to see at a glance that you're certified. If I don't see it, I may not take the time to scroll down through your resume to see if you've mentioned it. This seems like a no-brainer to me, but you'd be surprised how many resumes I got that were from certified coders, where they didn't add the "CPC-A" to their name. Guess who didn't get a second look.


----------



## camiller64 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been certified since April 2011 and graduated October 2011.  Due to my Mom's illness and her passing on November 26, 2011 I haven't thought about getting a job.  That is until now.  However, I don't feel prepared at all.  During my externship prior to graduation I was only allowed to do front desk.  No coding and no insurance.  I've applied for jobs requiring coding experience to receptionist jobs just to get my foot in the door but nothing.  The response I get is that they have applicants who better fit their needs.  So I know how you feel.  Hang in there.  Something will come along for each of us. 

Good luck on your test.

~Cindy


----------



## rstarck (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been certified since May 2011 as a CPC-A.  I haven't been able to get my foot in anywhere.  I've decided that I wasted my money getting certified, thinking that credential would open some doors.  I'm going to continue my education in a Health Information Management program at the community college level, and hope that there will be some internship opportunities available eventually.  Acknowledging that this is a lousy economy to get started in, it seems to me that the field of medical coding/billing is completely locked up by those who started many, many years ago, who may not even be certified, but they've been there through the changes over the years, are well entrenched, and they're not going anywhere.  I should have done more research!


----------



## dclark7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Not only is the economy lousy, but many smaller practices have merged with or been bought out by hospital groups. The people employed by the smaller practice are either let go or absorbed into the larger entity's workforce. Add to that the automation (i.e. EMRs) and larger practices can get by with fewer employees. No matter what the government projects about growth in the medical field, there are less jobs available now than there were previously. Along with the decrease in jobs has been the exponential increase in people getting certified. Many employers when faced with the choice of newly certified or experienced (whether certified or not) coders will hire the experience.

For new coders getting discouraged, please be aware that this is not the only industry where this is a problem. A couple of months ago one of the local papers in my area ran a story about law school graduates who have not been able to find jobs in their field. Many of them had the same complaints, how could they get experience if no one would give them a chance, etc, etc. Also know that the economy goes in cycles. When my sister graduated from college in 1979 with a degree in Accounting she ended up working as a temp at a car rental company for a few years. She eventually found a job in her field and has done very well, *BUT* it took patience, perseverence and a little luck.

The experienced coders on this site have given very good and helpful advice. Follow it and take it to heart. Check your resume, have someone else check you resume. Check your attitude, look at how you dress and how you carry yourself. Most of all don't give up.


----------



## advancr (Apr 19, 2012)

*New*

Boy, I didn't realize there were so many of us who spent the time and money to try to graduate and pass the certification test.   I too got certified (CCA) May 2011.  I felt this was going to be a excellent field to get into.  I live in Medford, OR., and there are many hospitals, clinics, doctors, etc, but no luck in finding someone to give me a chance (I'd work for free and do other office duties too).   It's true that this field has been flooded over the years and the ones employed, stay employed - certified or not.  They are entrenched and are staying put.  In 1974, I graduated and became a certified court reporter.  At the time, reporters were in demand.  I worked that field 30+ years and wanted to make a change before I really retired.  Oh, well . . . .  I truly enjoyed learning medical coding.  I found it challenging and am really sorry I couldn't get a chance to apply it.


----------



## mgeorge67 (Apr 19, 2012)

*I have openings for coders in/around Columbus OH*

Intermedix leads the industry with business and technology solutions designed to manage the revenue cycle, promote preparedness and interoperability, and support incident response management and documentation for the emergency healthcare system. We are uniquely positioned to meet these needs through our suite of technologically advanced solutions that optimize revenue cycle performance and promote efficient delivery of care for the continuum of emergency healthcare providers. Our focus on the emergency services sector means we know your business.

Intermedix Corporation is the largest emergency healthcare services provider in the marketplace with a broad customer base across the full continuum of participants, from first responders to statewide public health agencies to hospital-based emergency physicians. We have comprehensive offerings in software and technology enabled services designed to address the needs of our customers. We enjoy a proven and sustainable competitive advantage driven by our proprietary technologies, strong brand recognition, loyal client base, and long track record of results for our clients.

Job Description

The CERTIFIED and EXPERIENCED Medical Coder's responsibility is to complete all coding fields based on the information provided in the patient care report (PCR). For PCRs that are received electronically, they will also review and update the non-coding fields that need to be completed. The accuracy with which the Medical Coder completes their tasks has a direct positive or negative impact on all account processing tasks that follow, as well as client and adpi intermedix revenue.

The Medical Coder reports to the Coding Manager.

Responsibilities

* Determine and populate all coding fields:

o Level of service.

o Emergency vs. non-emergency designation.

o Modifiers (Location and HCPCS).

o ICD-9/Condition codes.

o Contraindication/Medical necessity codes.

o Supplemental charges (when applicable)

o Signature acronyms (when applicable)

* When the PCR is received electronically, review and update all required patient accounting system fields.

o Review all fields for accuracy

o Depending on the Client, determine mileage utilizing MapQuest when it is missing.

o Depending on the Client, determine the correct city, state, and zip code combination utilizing MapQuest when any of these data elements are missing.

o Depending on the Client, determine primary vs. secondary insurance

* Complete various projects as assigned by management.
* Assist with other team member processing areas as directed by management.
* Communicate trends and opportunities for improvement to management.




Job Requirements
· Deep knowledge and experience of medical coding requirements.
. Able to type a minimum of 40 words per minute.·
. Able to use a 10 key by touch.
. Basic computer operating skills.
· Logical and efficient, with keen attention to detail.
· Highly self motivated and directed.
· Experience working in a team-oriented, collaborative environment.


Immediate openings; possible work at home after completion of training and fulfillment of quality and production standards -Send resume and cover letter to:
mgeorge@emsclaims.com


----------



## deborahtuck2010 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am looking for a Billing Manager with AAPC certification and several billing assistants.  Please call me at 212.239.2800x5002 or email resume to synamedfl@gmail.com

Thanks,
Deborah Tuck,CPC
Regional Manager for Billing/Coding functions
Synamed, LLC


----------

